# More Fiat Woes



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

Just got back from the N E C and just as I was about to pull up outside my house I heard a bleeping noise followed by the engine cutting out.Turned ignition off then back on again to see if any lights showed that stayed on,and sure enough this one did. (see attachment)
No problems all the way home,some 115 miles, except for the last few yards.Just one more thing that has gone wrong with my FiART multicrap.Wouldn`t be anything to do with the water feature though would it?Oh no,"it is only cosmetic after all sir"

Anyway..could anyone here enlighten me a bit more on this please.

steve

ps I hate ranting on sundays..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't believe there is any short-cut to taking it to a Fiat dealer for a diagnostics check, to see the precise code thrown up.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Oh Dear Steve  Sorry can't help with any technical problems (apart from of course suggesting it has to go back to the Dealer-but my concerns remain and even increase, about buying a X/250 based new motorhome-despite the assurances that it's "a good ride" and "drives like a car"- when it does drive that is! We have our eyes on a Fleurette but the UK model is on an X/250. Looks like I may have to go abroad for a LHD version which I thibnk is on a Citroen. 

There's too mmany hiccups on the x/250 for my liking-even id your warning light turns out to be nothing. Good luck for a speedy solution Steve.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I don't believe there is any short-cut to taking it to a Fiat dealer for a diagnostics check, to see the precise code thrown up.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave..I know I`ve got to do that,but I was hoping that someone on here may have/had this problem already .so that it would give me a more of a detailed answer before I do phone them.

Steve


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a trawl through this forum

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Oh Dear Steve  Sorry can't help with any technical problems (apart from of course suggesting it has to go back to the Dealer-but my concerns remain and even increase, about buying a X/250 based new motorhome-despite the assurances that it's "a good ride" and "drives like a car"- when it does drive that is! We have our eyes on a Fleurette but the UK model is on an X/250. Looks like I may have to go abroad for a LHD version which I thibnk is on a Citroen.
> 
> There's too mmany hiccups on the x/250 for my liking-even id your warning light turns out to be nothing. Good luck for a speedy solution Steve.


thanx mate.It does seem like it is one thing after another at the moment what with the work that I have already had done by FiART as well as the stuff still outstanding like a battery drain and now this.

I dont think I would buy another FiART mate,steer well clear if I was you.

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chigman said:


> I was hoping that someone on here may have/had this problem already .so that it would give me a more of a detailed answer before I do phone them.
> Steve


Hi Steve

Sorry to hear this. Glad you got home first though.

In the nicest possible way   I'm hoping nobody else has had this problem..

No consolation to you of course, but at least if it turns out to be just a random component failure it gives the rest of us (and you) one less thing to worry about. 

Hope it's quickly and easily . . . AND permanently fixed.

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sanatogen said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping that someone on here may have/had this problem already .so that it would give me a more of a detailed answer before I do phone them.
> ...


 :lol: Hi dave..Yes that didn`t make for nice reading did It.I should have re-read before posting  Didn`t mean for it to sound like that,but you all know what I mean..dont you. ? :lol:

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

hogan said:


> Have a trawl through this forum
> 
> http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/


Thanks hogan.Just had a look through and found this thread,albeit on an older motorhome...

Fiat Forums

steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya sorry to hear of this problem on your van hopefully it will be nothing serious. Asked my wee pal quickly if he had any thoughts and he mentioned the, (now do not quote me cos I am a serious mechanophobe) lambada/lambda sensor on the exhaust thingy. He said, as you already mentioned, go back to garage. Unfortunately as it's Sunday you have the misery of not knowing til Monday what the problem is. Commiserations and fingers/toes/eyes etc crossed for a 'minor' problem


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hiya sorry to hear of this problem on your van hopefully it will be nothing serious. Asked my wee pal quickly if he had any thoughts and he mentioned the, (now do not quote me cos I am a serious mechanophobe) lambada/lambda sensor on the exhaust thingy. He said, as you already mentioned, go back to garage. Unfortunately as it's Sunday you have the misery of not knowing til Monday what the problem is. Commiserations and fingers/toes/eyes etc crosssed.
> 
> Hi carol and thanks.If it was the only thing wrong then fair enough but ,it`s not,and one thing after another gives people the right hump doesn`t it :roll: Thats how I feel at the moment,I mean..whats it going to be next?
> 
> ...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> if you buy a MH based on the Fiat or Peugeot chassis you are buying the best base vehicle currently available.
> Any issues can and will be righted but it can take time. There is not a motor vehicle on the road that has not required some intervention or modification during it's life.


I took this quote from the previous "locked" thread....
I won't ask for your reaction Steve :roll:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

[quote="Chigman
Hi carol and thanks.If it was the only thing wrong then fair enough but ,it`s not,and one thing after another gives people the right hump doesn`t it :roll: Thats how I feel at the moment,I mean..whats it going to be next?

I sure do hope it turns out to be nothing,but my faith in FiART has gone I`m affraid. 

steve[/quote]

Truly Steve I know exactly what you mean. It's frustrating enough with the never ending scuttlegate problem never mind anything else going wrong. Our faith in Peugeot disappeared like snow off a **** when they first denied the problems existed then tried to fob us off with it's cosmetic.
Not to mention their latest escapade!!!!
Sorry to be a pain but if you could spare a minute could you have a look at my wee poll and perhaps vote (if you haven't already) Its HERE


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jobs a good`n .Vote in Carol. :thumbup: 

steve


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I think that you will find that Fiat, Peugeot, and Citron are made in the same factory. perhaps a Ford, Merc or VW?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good point Safariboy- I seem to think they call it "sevel made" or summat :roll: - don't hear so many probs with Citroen though- perhaps as there's fewer eof them.- I havent seen "Scuttlegate" linked to Citroen base vehicles


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Hi dave..Yes that didn`t make for nice reading did It.I should have re-read before posting  Didn`t mean for it to sound like that,but you all know what I mean..dont you. ? :lol:
> steve


You misunderstood Steve. I have no problem at all with your comments. 

I hadn't taken offence in the slightest so no need for the  .

My comment was exactly as it sounds. With any luck for the rest of us, you have suffered a one-off. Tough on you, but if it really is only a one-off it's nothing to worry about in the long term.

Think of it as a punctured tyre. A so**ing nuisance at the time, but once fixed it can be forgotten.

Good luck with the repair.

Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

*Fiat water ingress etc etc*

Don't know where to put this update because there is so much going on with the Fiat problem but,
Just rang my Fiat dealer again who told me that they have six recalls for my motorhome on their database, but none of them is for the water ingress !
However, having rang the dealer we bought the van from he tells me that they have an engine cover on order for me ! So, when I take the van in to have the new habitation door fitted, the water pump fixed, the electric connection flap replaced, etc, etc, the list is getting shorter but still too long to itemize here, they will fit the engine cover.
Not until the Fiat dealer attends to the injectors first though, eh ~~~~~~
This is the first positive response I have had from Richard Baldwin Motorhomes with regard to the water problem, maybe it had something to do with me getting Trading Standards onto them.
The moment I feel I have a positive fix I will let you all know.
Apologies if this is in the wrong place but I have little time to read all the threads relevant to this matter these days.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just an update... Started engine late yesterday evening and after a few attempts,managed to get the light to go out. Reported it to FiART this morning and they told me to book it in.When I asked the guy about recalls,all he said was...water ingress and Fuel injection flash,probably a software upgrade was his words. :roll: I said are you sure that is all the recalls for my vehicle,and he said yes.Things dont add up.One customer gets told one thing and another gets told something completely different.Pillar and post come to mind. :roll: 

steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

All that I'm reading doesn't go down to well when about to pick up a new MH 
with the 3 ltr engine in it. Hope these are isolated problems and aren't going to be the norm. Several members on the forum who I believe have A class models on 3 ltr engines seem to be OK, Or are they?
Wobby


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Just an update... Started engine late yesterday evening and after a few attempts,managed to get the light to go out. Reported it to FiART this morning and they told me to book it in.When I asked the guy about recalls,all he said was...water ingress and Fuel injection flash,probably a software upgrade was his words. :roll: I said are you sure that is all the recalls for my vehicle,and he said yes.Things don't add up.One customer gets told one thing and another gets told something completely different.Pillar and post come to mind. :roll:
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Other Motor home bases*

Don't forget good old Renault.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Other Motor home bases*



2Dreamers said:


> Don't forget good old Renault.


As Burstner have dropped the Delphin/Renault they are no longer an option unfortunately if you want new

Chris


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Looks like I may have to go abroad for a LHD version which I thibnk is on a Citroen.


Safariboy is correct. The X250 chassis is shared by Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen all built in the same factory at Seville, Italy. Just as the last 3 versions of the van.

Trevor


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

I've just got a new A Class on 3Ltr so no water problems but do have injector light difficulties. 
Light came on shortly after pick up and told it was due to battery going flat and jump start. Fiat dealer ran check and found 10 faults which he believed were false and due to battery, and he reset the programme. 
Since then the light has come on and off with no discernable difference in the the running of the engine - which is fabulous btw.
However, yesterday the engine stalled for no reason and on restarting the light was on.
Then coming down a very steep hill the engine cut out, light on, fuel gauge went to 0 and could'nt start the engine. Coasted to flat road and it started OK.
Later light went out and on again and drove perfectly.
Will take to dealers on Monday - any ideas??

Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

From Wikipedia:

The Sevel vans are a family of vehicles produced as a joint venture by PSA Peugeot Citroën (PSA) and Fiat. The Sevel name comes from Société Européenne de Véhicules Légers SpA (European Society of Lightweight Vehicles), the name given to the first collaboration between PSA and Fiat in 1978 that created Sevel Sur.

We must distinguish between the Sevel Nord and Sevel Sud factories. The Nord factory, near Valenciennes, France, is controlled by PSA, and assembles the MPV and light commercial range, while the Sur factory, in Val di Sangro, Atessa, Italy, is under Fiat management and assembles the mid-weight commercial range. The agreements to create the factories are separate.

A framework agreement for Sevel signed in 2001 extended the cooperation between PSA and Fiat until 2017.

Best wishes from UncleNorm


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

AlanMo said:


> I've just got a new A Class on 3Ltr so no water problems but do have injector light difficulties.
> Light came on shortly after pick up and told it was due to battery going flat and jump start. Fiat dealer ran check and found 10 faults which he believed were false and due to battery, and he reset the programme.
> Since then the light has come on and off with no discernable difference in the the running of the engine - which is fabulous btw.
> However, yesterday the engine stalled for no reason and on restarting the light was on.
> ...


Hi Alan

Thats pretty much what happened to me.Mine goes in on wednesday,so hopefuly will be sorted then.

steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Uncle Norm- nothing to do with "Seville" then. So presumably X250's for the 3500kg market are assembled in France??


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

AlanMo said:


> I've just got a new A Class on 3Ltr so no water problems but do have injector light difficulties.
> Light came on shortly after pick up and told it was due to battery going flat and jump start. Fiat dealer ran check and found 10 faults which he believed were false and due to battery, and he reset the programme.
> Since then the light has come on and off with no discernable difference in the the running of the engine - which is fabulous btw.
> However, yesterday the engine stalled for no reason and on restarting the light was on.
> ...


I think your idea to take it to the dealers on Monday is the best idea. Something need replacing.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Will let you know how it gets on.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

*Important issues re Fiat*

Just back from T J Vickers in Shrewsbury who have scrubbed the ECU and loaded a new programme to solve my injector light problems. This was following Fiat service information.
However, they also looked for other faults.
I reported that the van had stalled for no reason while descending a steep hill - all sorts of warning lights on and fuel gauge dropped down to empty.
The fault showed as stemming from the brake light mechanism which resulted in a cut off of fuel and hence, stall.
Apparently, this is also the subject of a Fiat bulletin. It seems there is a fault with the automatic adjustment mechanism which is a rachet device and can stick. It needed adjustment based on Fiat's advice.
This is potentially dangerous especially if the stall follows braking on a motorway or in heavy traffic.
I wonder how many others have had/will have this problem??


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Alan

Thanks for the info as I am sure we will all add it to the list of things to get checked by our dealers. Hope you now get trouble free motoring.

I have now put 3000 miles on our mh and it has not missed a beat but does suffer the water ingress and has a long list of recalls to do in a weeks time which makes me a bit nervous.

Ed


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Thanks Uncle Norm- nothing to do with "Seville" then. So presumably X250's for the 3500kg market are assembled in France??


All X250s are assembled in Italy. Don't forget the collaboration of Ford who own Iveco and supply many of the engines.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Important issues re Fiat*



AlanMo said:


> Just back from T J Vickers in Shrewsbury who have scrubbed the ECU and loaded a new programme to solve my injector light problems. This was following Fiat service information.
> However, they also looked for other faults.
> I reported that the van had stalled for no reason while descending a steep hill - all sorts of warning lights on and fuel gauge dropped down to empty.
> The fault showed as stemming from the brake light mechanism which resulted in a cut off of fuel and hence, stall.
> ...


Hi Alan gosh that sounds dreadful and really rather scary 8O Funnily enough one of the first garages we contacted about scuttlegate mentioned the van could ultimately cut out whilst being driven. Not sure he meant what you are describing but do not fancy it either way. Glad you have it fixed.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

gerryd
ford do not own Iveco but yes the Fiat Ducato engines are made by Iveco.
20 odd years ago Ford and Iveco joined forces in europe to produce commercial vehicles but that has now ceased and they have no connection


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Important issues re Fiat*



AlanMo said:


> Just back from T J Vickers in Shrewsbury who have scrubbed the ECU and loaded a new programme to solve my injector light problems. This was following Fiat service information.
> However, they also looked for other faults.
> I reported that the van had stalled for no reason while descending a steep hill - all sorts of warning lights on and fuel gauge dropped down to empty.
> The fault showed as stemming from the brake light mechanism which resulted in a cut off of fuel and hence, stall.
> ...


I have had the engine cut out,but luckily it was as I was pulling up outside my house and not on a major road.Engine started first time after it happened,but it coincided with the injector light coming and staying on.

steve


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

This no doubt linked to same faults re brake light. Mine started again but all engine and power steering was lost. I hope people get it checked out.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Was thinking of changing our MH but after reading all this about the Fiat I can only think I am lucky to have the Renault. Not a single problem in 12000 miles and 12 months.
I think I will wait until all you guys have sorted out the problems. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi John. Just found out that our favoured "next vehicle" can be bought on a Renault so there's hope yet!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Hi John. Just found out that our favoured "next vehicle" can be bought on a Renault so there's hope yet!


Which one would that be then? :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Fleurette- at least I *think* it's on a Renault :wink:


----------

